# 87 MONTE CARLO BUCKET SEATS



## 312RIDERS (Feb 19, 2003)

LOOKING FOR BUCKET MONTE CARLO SS SEATS ANYONE KNOW WHERE I COULD GET A HOLD OF ANY .. LOOKING FOR TWO PAIRS 
IM TRYING TO MAKE MY BOO WAGON HAVE FOUR BUCKET SEATS... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGPUNthug (May 16, 2002)

werent these the bucket swivels seats stock?????


----------



## 312RIDERS (Feb 19, 2003)

NOPE GRANNY BENCH SEATS THEY SUCK


----------



## BIGPUNthug (May 16, 2002)

well then what year and car did they come stock in


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

SWIVELS CAME IN MID 70'S MONTE CARLO'S


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

The swivel seat came stock on some 73-77 monte carlos, Malibu's and El Camino's.


----------



## BIGPUNthug (May 16, 2002)

ok thanks, Ive been thinkin of gettin them for my 85 Regal but wasnt sure what they were in


----------

